# St. Peter's Hospital Mortuary - March 2010



## ukmayhem (Mar 21, 2010)

Visited with Randomnut and Liv.

As we were visiting Silverlands it seemed rude not to pop in to the old mortuary at St. Peter's Hospital.


*History*

Originally St. Peter’s Hospital was built to serve casualties of the Second World War, The mortuary was built in the 1940's on the edge of the site.

However after extensive redevelopment of the site, the mortuary was found to be too small to cope with the increase in cadavers.

This mortuary was shut down in April 2009 and moved to the new building which is central to to main hospital 


*My Pictures*














































































All My pictures can be found at my Flickr and my Website

Thanks for looking

Matt​


----------



## Landie_Man (Mar 21, 2010)

Now thats clean!


----------



## dead pigeon (Mar 22, 2010)

What a gem..great condition, a sympathetic photograph to end.


----------



## chaoticreason (Mar 22, 2010)

What a haunting place!
I used to know a girl once who worked in a mortuary,she was a touch bizarre.
This is one place I will happily visit via my armchair,thanks for being the brave man who took it on,an as the appropriately named dead pigeon says "a sympathetic photograph to end."
Cheers for the chills.


----------



## Pete (Mar 23, 2010)

> *History*
> 
> Originally St. Peter’s Hospital was built to serve casualties of the Second World War, The mortuary was built in the 1940's on the edge of the site.
> 
> ...



Nice to see some photos of this structure. To add a bit more history:

The mortuary has only become part of St. Peter's in the last 15 years or so, although i believe it was shared prior to this time. It was originally developed as part of Surrey County Council's Botleys Park Colony for mentally defective persons, designed by architect JM Sheppard during the 1930's in the grounds of a mansion. St.Peter's was constructed as part of the emergency medical services scheme in anticipation of increased casualty numbers during WWII. Most of Botleys Park closed during the 1990s with a few services retained as Bournewood. The majority of surviving buildings were subsequently annexed by St. Peter's but are pending redevelopment.


----------



## Allstar#500 (Mar 24, 2010)

need to get my pictures up from here, got a few 'different' ones. shame its been tightened now


----------



## tommo (Mar 24, 2010)

nice to see this again, i really liked the place even though its not massive its got alot going for it,alot more water on the floor now as well but some nice pics there as well


----------

